# "Uber Is a Scam" another great article



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

This is a long article. What's important about it, Uber's bankrupt.

But in case you don't want to go through it, here are some interesting statements, specially Dara using words like "humility & integrity"

"And CEO Dara Khosrowshahi's opening letter does not shy away from boosterism: "a watershed moment," "a willingness to &#8230; reinvent-sometimes even disrupt-ourselves," "optimize for the happiness and loyalty of our customers," "stellar execution," all capped by a *promise of "passion, humility, and integrity."*

"And how much is the company actually worth? They've got an answer for that and it's not an inspiring one: "Our historical net tangible book value as of December 31, 2018 was $(7,620) million or $(0.02) per share."

Net tangible book value consists of the real assets of a company - its physical properties, like buildings and equipment - less its debts. By this valuation, Uber is $7.6 billion in the red. (Parentheses are how you do negative numbers in financial statements.)"

https://www.jacobinmag.com/2019/05/uber-ipo-profitability-value-labor-costs


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Out of that entire article, this is what jumped out at me the most:

*If the newborn stock is such a great buy, why are they unloading it instead of holding onto it themselves?*


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Out of that entire article, this is what jumped out at me the most:
> 
> *If the newborn stock is such a great buy, why are they unloading it instead of holding onto it themselves?*


Insiders couldn't get out fast enough. Actually many who are restricted used outside hedge funds to lend out their shares at $42 and liquidate. I'll try to find the related articles.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Remember " The Jordache Look"?

100%smoke and mirrors


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I reiterate that both Uber lyft are bankrupt companies without VC and drivers subsidy. They're cash flow negative and IPO capital captured won't last 2.5 years without additional capital infusion.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I'll try to find the related articles.


Looking forward if you can find them.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Looking forward if you can find them.


Here's one...
https://news.google.com/articles/CA...4uzwCjCF3bsCMIrOrwM?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Pretty much all over my head but certainly looks shady.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Out of that entire article, this is what jumped out at me the most:
> 
> *If the newborn stock is such a great buy, why are they unloading it instead of holding onto it themselves?*





No Prisoners said:


> Insiders couldn't get out fast enough. Actually many who are restricted used outside hedge funds to lend out their shares at $42 and liquidate. I'll try to find the related articles.


Back in 2017, Intel estimated how "*Autonomous driving* technology will enable a new "Passenger Economy" worth* US $7 trillion*"









https://newsroom.intel.com/newsroom...dium=email&utm_campaign=26916&elq_cid=1494219
Both Uber and Lyft already stated immediately after the IPOs how self-driving cars technology is vital for their operational future. Essentially, Uber and Lyft narrative given to their shareholders is explaining how *the only way* to achieve profits is by replacing the human drivers with a fleet of autonomous cars.

According to the Intel report, Uber and Lyft are trying to convince the suckers that believed these companies are fortune makers, how if they hang on to those shares for long enough, they'll get incredibly rich.

But the most important question is the same that this article raises: If all the venture capitalists early investors had all the riders and drivers network in place, the app system brought to a fully functional level with well-integrated specific features and they were knowingly aiming towards and slowly growing into an estimated $7 trillion self-driving "Passenger Economy" market,* why go public and get rid of their stock as quickly as possible*?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

IPO the culmination of VC capital subsidy. Old Wallstreet phrase "big money always knows first."

Only thing left for these ponzi enterprises now is to extend their schemes long enough for all insiders to dump their shares in public markets. 

Lobbyists keeping regulations from catching up to inevitable social demands against capitalism hijacked by algorithms.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> IPO the culmination of VC capital subsidy. Old Wallstreet phrase "big money always knows first."
> 
> Only thing left for these ponzi enterprises now is to extend their schemes long enough for all insiders to dump their shares in public markets.
> 
> Lobbyists keeping regulations from catching up to inevitable social demands against capitalism hijacked by algorithms.


Sounds very similar to the way Bernie Madoff kept things going.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> capitalism hijacked by algorithms.


Those algorithms don't write themselves (even if some delusional zealots will say they do).

So IMO is *capitalism hijacked by the corporations with algorithms *(because that is the most efficient way to push to eliminate your competition while controlling your partners and employees).


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Back in 2017, Intel estimated how "*Autonomous driving* technology will enable a new "Passenger Economy" worth* US $7 trillion*"
> 
> View attachment 322679
> 
> ...


Yes. I blame that Intel report for much of the craziness we see associated with Uber and Lyft.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> I reiterate that both Uber lyft are bankrupt companies without VC and drivers subsidy. They're cash flow negative and IPO capital captured won't last 2.5 years without additional capital infusion.


I know this is outside the box thinking, but has it occurred to anyone that Uber/Lyft are the primary reason unemployment is so low?

I can predict a scenario where the US govt begins to subsidize uber because a good portion of their drivers would otherwise be collecting unemployment. Uber has taken on the role of unemployment benefits for people who can pass a background check.

If Uber fails, unemployment jumps a good 3%. How much money is that out of taxpayers pockets?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Yes. I blame that Intel report for much of the craziness we see associated with Uber and Lyft.


Newer estimates with different time frame present the same "logical" growth (in case self-driving cars would be fully operational today) but ridiculous business horizon (because autonomous cars are magic smoke and mirrors stinky manure beta testing primitive pattern recognition software advertising).

Robo-Taxi Industry Could Be Worth $2 Trillion by 2030, UBS Says



OldBay said:


> I can predict a scenario where the US govt begins to subsidize uber because a good portion of their drivers would otherwise be collecting unemployment.


Yes, but Uber and Lyft openly want to eliminate the human driver with self driving cars. I don't see how the US govt would pump money into few companies that temporarily ameliorated the unemployment situation, only to create a much bigger issue if those companies successfully achieve their goals. Even under present circumstances, with 20 % or 25% of the drivers quitting every quarter, Uber and Lyft are not making US govt any favors.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ube


jocker12 said:


> Newer estimates with different time frame present the same "logical" growth (in case self-driving cars would be fully operational today) but ridiculous business horizon (because autonomous cars are magic smoke and mirrors stinky manure beta testing primitive pattern recognition software advertising).
> 
> Robo-Taxi Industry Could Be Worth $2 Trillion by 2030, UBS Says


Uber will only be a memory long before AVs reach level 5.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> before AVs reach level 5


I'll be short on this.

Autonomous vehicles won't be a memory because they'll never become a reality. Uber is a much smaller scam than self driving cars are.

There are no levels of autonomy. The SAE classification is a ridiculous attempt to gratify industry impotency to deliver the impossible.

As @The Gift of Fish once put it "It's like a woman being pregnant. Either she is or she is not. There is no, "She's quite pregnant today". Regarding the cars, the self driving car service is not flawless because safety drivers are still required."

A car could be either human-driven or self-driven.

For more info you can read these articles
https://www.thedrive.com/opinion/20495/how-the-language-of-self-driving-is-killing-ushttps://www.thedrive.com/tech/20553...driving-cars-is-dangerous-heres-how-to-fix-it


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Ubers value is in the data it collects which is worth more than fiat currency. Same deal with Amazon. Data is king. Once Uber collects 20* years worth of data on drivers and passengers they will sell to the highest bidder. That data gets put into block chains to further A.I development and to predict consumer behaviour.

China is ahead of the game right now when it comes to data collection and A.I development. Hence why they have already rolled out a social point system for it's citizens.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Insiders couldn't get out fast enough. Actually many who are restricted used outside hedge funds to lend out their shares at $42 and liquidate. I'll try to find the related articles.


I think it's actually mentioned elsewhere in the S-1 that may be occurring?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I know this is outside the box thinking, but has it occurred to anyone that Uber/Lyft are the primary reason unemployment is so low?
> 
> I can predict a scenario where the US govt begins to subsidize uber because a good portion of their drivers would otherwise be collecting unemployment. Uber has taken on the role of unemployment benefits for people who can pass a background check.
> 
> If Uber fails, unemployment jumps a good 3%. How much money is that out of taxpayers pockets?


I have a feeling Uber is subsidized. In Socal, Uber was offering a 'Uber Assist' driver/rider for elderly and/or disabled people, wheelchairs, etc. I'm unsure if Uber still offers this program, but it rang of subsidized program. I think some companies and possibly govt agencies may have contracts with Uber as well. I don't know this for fact but its something I suspect.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> I think it's actually mentioned elsewhere in the S-1 that may be occurring?


Everyone trying to cash out by any means even if they have to break rules. Uber's first post IPO earnings should be coming out soon and most likely will be abysmal. The only thing holding stock above $40 is underwriters' support, hence it always trades lower aftermarket. 
Another thing is short interest very high, 12% of float as of May 20th.



EM1 said:


> I have a feeling Uber is subsidized. In Socal, Uber was offering a 'Uber Assist' driver/rider for elderly and/or disabled people, wheelchairs, etc. I'm unsure if Uber still offers this program, but it rang of subsidized program. I think some companies and possibly govt agencies may have contracts with Uber as well. I don't know this for fact but its something I suspect.


Uber has contracts with many institutions. However, the real subsidy is from drivers taking rides at extremely low rates. Drivers subsidize uber's operations and riders' cheap rides, equivalent to almost paying riders for driving them.
I understand drivers doing rides just to cover fuel and paying for food. But when accounting for time, depreciation, and maintenence rates below $1.25pMile & 30 cents pMinute is not profitable. Anything below is just subsidy.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Just read about Kalanick one of the founders of Uber. He is a scum bag. Evaded taxes, perjury, Economic Advisor to President Trump, stole the idea of Uber from camp, tax fraud which he blamed on his partner. Dude isn't a ideal CEO to work for.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Those algorithms don't write themselves (even if some delusional zealots will say they do).


They do in unicorn land...

Math solves itself there...

No one crunches the numbers or writes software to solve problem, you just snap your finger and boom.. it's solved, no one knows how, it just happens.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> Just read about Kalanick one of the founders of Uber. He is a scum bag. Evaded taxes, perjury, Economic Advisor to President Trump, stole the idea of Uber from camp, tax fraud which he blamed on his partner. Dude isn't a ideal CEO to work for.


Everything true, Kalanick seems like an evil genius, except relationship to POTUS.

In 2017 Kalanick joined POTUS Economic Counsel with dozens of other CEOs, then quit after criticism from customers when Trump issued an immigration ban on Muslims from certain countries. Consequently POTUS harshly criticized Kalanick.

The rumor is that in retaliation Trump picked uber's IPO date to announce new tariffs on China, hence reversal of stock markets on same day.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Everything true, Kalanick seems like an evil genius, except relationship to POTUS.
> 
> In 2017 Kalanick joined POTUS Economic Counsel with dozens of other CEOs, then quit after criticism from customers when Trump issued an immigration ban on Muslims from certain countries. Consequently POTUS harshly criticized Kalanick.
> 
> The rumor is that in retaliation Trump picked uber's IPO date to announce new tariffs on China, hence reversal of stock markets on same day.


The real problem comes from the current chairman Ronald D. Sugar who was voted in unanimously and has ties to the military industrial complex. Basically means he was handed this position. Most drivers and passengers think Uber is just a ride-sharing company but it is much more than that.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Everything true, Kalanick seems like an evil genius, except relationship to POTUS.
> 
> In 2017 Kalanick joined POTUS Economic Counsel with dozens of other CEOs, then quit after criticism from customers when Trump issued an immigration ban on Muslims from certain countries. Consequently POTUS harshly criticized Kalanick.
> 
> The rumor is that in retaliation Trump picked uber's IPO date to announce new tariffs on China, hence reversal of stock markets on same day.


Evil genius?

Hardly. He is a lucky putz.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Everyone trying to cash out by any means even if they have to break rules. Uber's first post IPO earnings should be coming out soon and most likely will be abysmal. The only thing holding stock above $40 is underwriters' support, hence it always trades lower aftermarket.
> Another thing is short interest very high, 12% of float as of May 20th.
> 
> 
> ...


Was watching the stock just after closing this morning ( my time) it spend the session trying to break through 40 but just after closing there was a very sharp spike from 40.47 to 42 and equally as rapid a fall back to 40.35 interesting to watch. It's still looking desperate to get though that 40 and the banks don't want to start having to protect 35.

There's no good news coming Red Letter days are The transparency report re sexual assaults 
Everyone knows that's going to be bad it is just a question of whether regulators say they will act on it or not so may or may not effect stock price.
Lyfts quarterly result. If is bad enough to spook Lyft investors Ubers get a preview of what to expect and jump.
Ubers quarterly result I'm thinking 1.5 Billion plus loss and investors suddenly realizing the company that they invested in that burns money actually does burn money.
The 180 days after Lyfts listing the 89% of remaining Lyft stock comes on to the market and people who want out get out resulting in a preview of what will happen when the remaining Uber stock hits the market.

I'm not seeing any good days between bad days


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

*Nice article. * It's not that hard to fix Uber/Lyft you just need to raise the prices. Revenues are going to shrink but they have to get profitable at some point or go bye bye. Once you have made a profit you can fix all the other things that need fixing.

I suspect that Dara will leave soon, after he cashes out, and they are facing bankruptcy. Then they may finally realize what we all knew is the rides are too cheap.

It was said in the article

"*The thing that's gonna kill Uber is when Uber finally has to charge what it costs to get a car to you."

It's been underpricing to lure customers, and it's been paying bonuses to retain drivers - all the while it's been expanding into new cities."*

In manufacturing if you make a 1000 units of something you may be losing money, but at 100,000 units you could make money, with the cost of materials coming down and efficiencies in volume through the higher production.

Uber/Lyft are losing money on each ride. It's been reported that the investors are paying for 60% of each ride and the rider the 40%. Uber says it does something like 14 million riders a day, but losing money on most of them. If they double their rides (volume) to 28 million they will still be loosing money. No economy of scale with volume.

*From a simple common sense look........how does a company whos only overhead is the cost of a program and the cost maintain it be loosing money!*

The article pointed this out too

*"Net tangible book value consists of the real assets of a company - its physical properties, like buildings and equipment - less its debts. By this valuation, Uber is $7.6 billion in the red. (Parentheses are how you do negative numbers in financial statements.)

And how much is the company actually worth? They've got an answer for that and it's not an inspiring one: "Our historical net tangible book value as of December 31, 2018 was $(7,620) million or $(0.02) per share." *

When they go bankrupt since they have no assets everyone will lose.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Stock looks like it might drop below 40 at the opening. Look out below!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

BAKAD said:


> *Nice article. * It's not that hard to fix Uber/Lyft you just need to raise the prices. Revenues are going to shrink but they have to get profitable at some point or go bye bye. Once you have made a profit you can fix all the other things that need fixing.
> 
> I suspect that Dara will leave soon, after he cashes out, and they are facing bankruptcy. Then they may finally realize what we all knew is the rides are too cheap.


I think you're right about it all.

They will have to raise prices and demand for uber will fall to what the demand for taxicabs was. Maybe they can find a middle ground.

The only real innovation they brought to the table was an app that connects riders with cars, they didn't change the fundamental economics of taxicabs. (They got drivers to accept responsibility for depreciation and repairs, that's it.)

It seems that any economic advantage Uber has by foisting depreciation onto drivers is offset by their corporate expenses of development and legal.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I believe their next venture is going to be UBER sex dolls.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I believe their next venture is going to be UBER sex dolls.


SDSD's have been in the works since 1987.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Remember " The Jordache Look"?
> 
> 100%smoke and mirrors


Oh yeahhhhh I remember that look


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Evil genius?
> 
> Hardly. He is a lucky putz.


Sorry sir please don't allow your disdain towards Kalanick blind your judgement. True the man might be a psychopath, but no one gets to his level of prominence for being stupid. 
Actually keep an eye on him now that his resources have exponentially escalated.



Munsuta said:


> The real problem comes from the current chairman Ronald D. Sugar who was voted in unanimously and has ties to the military industrial complex. Basically means he was handed this position. Most drivers and passengers think Uber is just a ride-sharing company but it is much more than that.


You have an astute mind. Uber has collected immense data trove and this information is extremely valuable. Actually the only asset uber has.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Sorry sir please don't allow your disdain towards Kalanick blind your judgement. True the man might be a psychopath, but no one gets to his level of prominence for being stupid.
> Actually keep an eye on him now that his resources have exponentially escalated.
> 
> 
> You have an astute mind. Uber has collected immense data trove and this information is extremely valuable. Actually the only asset uber has.


He was a moonshot. For every Kalanick, there are 100,000 coke addled psycopaths in the valley working as Baristas and looking for their lucky break. Who is to say why one becomes a billionaire and the rest are still living in their parents basement? Lottery winners actually think they used their psychic ability to pick the numbers.

If Uber was "first" then maybe. But it wasn't.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Sorry sir please don't allow your disdain towards Kalanick blind your judgement. True the man might be a psychopath, but no one gets to his level of prominence for being stupid.
> Actually keep an eye on him now that his resources have exponentially escalated.
> 
> 
> You have an astute mind. Uber has collected immense data trove and this information is extremely valuable. Actually the only asset uber has.


Humans are creatures of habit. If you can take those habits and put them into a Blockchain (algorithm) you can predict a humans behaviour up to 99% accuracy. What Uber has here is data on humans habits worldwide. Where people go, when they go, what time they go. It's a advanced spin off of Google maps travel history data collection.

People think that banks make money off of their fiat currency which is partially true in a way but banking corporations make the majority of their money from humans transactional history. This is why Ubers go bank card has a disclaimer when you opt into their cash back savings program that they have access to your transactional history and collect all that data and share it with third parties.

People don't read the fine print lol


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I know this is outside the box thinking, but has it occurred to anyone that* Uber/Lyft are the primary reason unemployment is so low?
> 
> I can predict a scenario where the US govt begins to subsidize uber because a good portion of their drivers would otherwise be collecting unemployment. Uber has taken on the role of unemployment benefits for people who can pass a background check.
> 
> If Uber fails, unemployment jumps a good 3%*. How much money is that out of taxpayers pockets?


Bullshit. Presently, there are about 7 million *more* jobs available out in the marketplace than there are available workers to fill them - a *significant *number of which do *not *require a college education.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

VictorD said:


> Bullshit. Presently, there are about 7 million *more* jobs available out in the marketplace than there are available workers to fill them - a *significant *number of which do *not *require a college education.


Bullshit. Who told you that? Show me your source...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> Humans are creatures of habit. If you can take those habits and put them into a Blockchain (algorithm) you can predict a humans behaviour up to 99% accuracy. What Uber has here is data on humans habits worldwide. Where people go, when they go, what time they go. It's a advanced spin off of Google maps travel history data collection.
> 
> People think that banks make money off of their fiat currency which is partially true in a way but banking corporations make the majority of their money from humans transactional history. This is why Ubers go bank card has a disclaimer when you opt into their cash back savings program that they have access to your transactional history and collect all that data and share it with third parties.
> 
> People don't read the fine print lol


This is not conspiracy but a fact. Our government for decades been deeply involved in creation of super computers with algorithm solely dedicated on chaos theory.

People don't perceive how certain companies are linked into the development of chaos theory,most importantly Google, Apple, Facebook, Microsoft, most large banks, most recently Uber. 
The immense data collection capabilities of all these entities is concurrently fed into the core systems within the deepest vaults of the government.

There's was a TV series from 2011, "Person of Interest," that spiked significant attention then it was suddenly pulled in 2016 at it's highest ratings. The series story lines deepened into the government's involvement and its exploration of the power and implications of superintelligent artificial intelligence. 
No one ever gave any explanation why the show was pulled when the ratings where at its highest.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> This is not conspiracy but a fact. Our government for decades been deeply involved in creation of super computers with algorithm solely dedicated on chaos theory.
> 
> People don't perceive how certain companies are linked into the development of chaos theory,most importantly Google, Apple, Facebook, Microsoft, most large banks, most recently Uber.
> The immense data collection capabilities of all these entities is concurrently fed into the core systems within the deepest vaults of the government.
> ...


That was a great tv series. I only got in several episodes, but have started watching it on Netflix. Always wondered what happened to the series. Maybe got to close to home for certain gov't entities.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> There's was a TV series from 2011, "Person of Interest," that spiked significant attention then it was suddenly pulled in 2016 at it's highest ratings. The series story lines deepened into the government's involvement and its exploration of the power and implications of superintelligent artificial intelligence.
> No one ever gave any explanation why the show was pulled when the ratings where at its highest.


If by "at its highest", you mean down over 50% in viewership the final season, then absolutely.

I thought it was a great show. Was bummed when it got cut.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

WAHN said:


> If by "at its highest", you mean down over 50% in viewership the final season, then absolutely.
> 
> I thought it was a great show. Was bummed when it got cut.
> 
> View attachment 322942


That's what was reported


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> That's what was reported


LOL

Weren't you supposed to have some new rider friendly RS launched and some sort of earth-shattering news on Uber's IPO day?

I must have missed it. Can you post some info for me?


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> This is not conspiracy but a fact. Our government for decades been deeply involved in creation of super computers with algorithm solely dedicated on chaos theory.
> 
> People don't perceive how certain companies are linked into the development of chaos theory,most importantly Google, Apple, Facebook, Microsoft, most large banks, most recently Uber.
> The immense data collection capabilities of all these entities is concurrently fed into the core systems within the deepest vaults of the government.
> ...


Predictive programming. One of the reasons I don't watch television anymore. Read the book The Tavistock institute for socially engineering the masses by Daniel Estulin. When you watch television both hemispheres of your brain cross over causing a neurological anomaly. Your upper portion of your brain which is considered to be like your higher adult mind gets turned off and the lower portion which is considered to be like your animal mind gets put in a beta wave state which mimics sleep. Within 5 minutes a habitual television watcher is put into a very susceptible state where they cannot distinguish reality from television. This is why when humans watch television they can get anxiety, fear, sadness, frustration etc... They completely forget that there is a fourth wall. They will also try to change their reality to be like what they see on television. It's a alchemical transmutation of a person's reality into a fantasy based reality. There's a piece of technology inside of the television called: *Nervous system manipulation by electromagnetic fields from monitors*

https://patents.google.com/patent/US6506148B2/en

These electromagnetic fields will go as far as to simulate your skin.

This is why they put so much truth hidden in plain sight in the movies and television shows.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Munsuta said:


> Predictive programming. One of the reasons I don't watch television anymore. Read the book The Tavistock institute for socially engineering the masses by Daniel Estulin. When you watch television both hemispheres of your brain cross over causing a neurological anomaly. Your upper portion of your brain which is considered to be like your higher adult mind gets turned off and the lower portion which is considered to be like your animal mind gets put in a beta wave state which mimics sleep. Within 5 minutes a habitual television watcher is put into a very susceptible state where they cannot distinguish reality from television. This is why when humans watch television they can get anxiety, fear, sadness, frustration etc... They completely forget that there is a fourth wall. They will also try to change their reality to be like what they see on television. It's a alchemical transmutation of a person's reality into a fantasy based reality. There's a piece of technology inside of the television called: *Nervous system manipulation by electromagnetic fields from monitors*
> 
> https://patents.google.com/patent/US6506148B2/en
> 
> ...


Well, that explains Furry Fandom and Comic-con.

Thank you.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

OldBay said:


> If Uber fails, unemployment jumps a good 3%. How much money is that out of taxpayers pockets?


Drivers won't be qualifying for unemployment based on monies earned or lost with rideshare. It won't count as any contributions.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Back in 2017, Intel estimated how "*Autonomous driving* technology will enable a new "Passenger Economy" worth* US $7 trillion*"
> 
> View attachment 322679
> 
> ...


Been saying this as soon as I heard both was going public. No way early investors go public before rideshare lays the golden egg, unless there isn't going to be a golden egg.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

WAHN said:


> LOL
> 
> Weren't you supposed to have some new rider friendly RS launched and some sort of earth-shattering news on Uber's IPO day?
> 
> I must have missed it. Can you post some info for me?


You're expecting the truth from Mr. Big Hat No Cattle? Here's what he said in another thread.

_
I want this at Federal level, not local. We're going into a presidential election and liberals are desperate. Learn to use leverage. Millions of drivers represent huge votes. *Doesn't matter if it's true.* Just know how to use it appropriately.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-now-that-the-strike-is-done.326722/page-8_


----------

